# Meet Nuget :)



## busymakinsoap! (Sep 22, 2011)

I know this isnt soap but just had to share a pic of my new friend Nuget.  We found him running in the middle of the road a couple of weeks ago, we found his owners but they didnt want him back - some things happen for a reason I guess.

Check out the smile 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 22, 2011)

*lets out girly squeal* I love him, he is gorgeous. Yes, some things happen for a reason and he is so lucky it was YOU who found him. I won't say what I think of the people who don't want him back but Nuget is infinitely better off without them. Lovely smile.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 22, 2011)

Owwww he is a cutie.............love his colourings poor tot the road must have been such a scary place for him glad you have kept him


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh that's too cute. I loooove his smile!!


----------



## dieSpinne (Sep 22, 2011)

busymakinsoap! said:
			
		

> I know this isnt soap but just had to share a pic of my new friend Nuget.  We found him running in the middle of the road a couple of weeks ago, we found his owners but they didnt want him back - some things happen for a reason I guess.
> 
> Check out the smile



Hi... have you ever kept rabbits before?
They are AMAZING pets, but require some special considerations.

I recommend you check out The House Rabbit Society's website for specifics on how to care for your new pet if you don't already have experience with rabbits.
Congratulations on your new family member... may he bring you many years of joy.


----------



## Moonblossom (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh Dear that thing is absolutely adorable. I'd keep it too even with 3 dogs, 1 cat and 7 chickens. I'd find the room.


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 22, 2011)

Awwww!


----------



## Araseth (Sep 22, 2011)

Awww what a sweetheart!


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 22, 2011)

Aww bless, he's a real cutie and smiling for the camera too :wink:


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Sep 22, 2011)

dieSpinne said:
			
		

> busymakinsoap! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for that, I will check it out, I've been doing a bit of research on the internet, and it is quite involved.

I have never really thought much about having a bunny, I thought they were something that stayed in a hutch in the backyard, and didnt need much interaction, I never knew there was such a thing as a 'house bunny', or that they could be toilet trained.  Nuget doesnt really like the out doors, so we are working on litter training him now, we are 99% there.
He is a great companion, always at my side talking.
A lot of work, but worth it I think


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 22, 2011)

When I looked at him one of the thoughts I had was that you could model a soap after him in those colourings :0)


----------



## Hazel (Sep 22, 2011)

He's gorgeous! I'm so happy it was you who found him.   

I don't understand people who'd let out a domestic animal because they  didn't want him.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 22, 2011)

Ohhhhh!  He is a cutie!  Let me know if I can help you in any way.  I have been doing rabbit rescue for 12 years now.  I know all the tricks and have a home of happy little house bunnies.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Sep 22, 2011)

Haha Lynn, soap on the brain!  But yes the colours would be great, however we named him Nuget because of all the droppings he leaves, so would have to come up with a different scent!

Thanks for the offer Soapy Gurl, the only thing so far is he likes to stratch at my feet and legs while Im sitting and nibbles at my toes, and licks, not rough or aggressive, but annoying.  I read that I should squeel so he thinks it hurts me and then he might stop, I started today and it seems to be working a bit (the neighbours will think I'm going nuts).  Do you have any tips for this?
He is a real attention seeker  :roll:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 22, 2011)

My Jefferson Bunny used to live in the house and used a litter tray in his cage. He had a huge cage inside but was allowed to run free after I rabbit proofed the house. This involved blocking access to electric cables and wires. 

Over here, we have to protect rabbits against Myxomatosis and Calicivirus. There is an immunisation for Calici (yearly) but nothing for Myxo which is spread by mozzies and fleas. 

Don't feed too many pellets as this could lead to overgrown molars and no iceburg lettuce or very little. Lots of oaten hay to munch on is very good. 

Here is a wonderful rabbit site for you to read. It should cover just about everything for you. 


http://www.boingonline.com/


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 23, 2011)

He wants your attention, lol.  I have had ankle lickers and nudgers, pant leg pullers, bunnies that follow me around, they are all different.  Getting him neutered will make a huge difference in his behavior and in calming him down.
The screaming thing really doesn't work that well.  A scream in bunny language is fear or extreme pain, that is why you rarely hear it.  A loud word like HEY! or STOP THAT! would be better.  For really naughty things a spray bottle with water is good.  He might just be really needy right now getting used to the run of the things.  I would give him the attention and be glad he wants it!  We have the opposite problem at the rescue.  Pick him up when he does it, most bunnies get bored with being held after a bit.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Jenny, I'll go and have a read.
I've done a bit of research of what to feed him, and he gets veges (the leaves) and herbs straight from the garden (he is pretty spoilt!)

I keep him outside in his hutch with a large run during the day, he is a bit frightened, but getting better. 
When it gets dark we bring him inside and he spends the evening in the lounge with us, I then put him to bed in a sectioned off area in the laundry, which is also where his litter tray, toys and food are.  The lounge is pretty rabbit proof, although I lost a pair of Jandals last night  :wink: 

It's funny, I have been wanting a puppy for a while.  I finally convinced my partner that it would be a good idea and the plan was to get one when we got back from our Aussie holiday.  We were driving home from the airport and there was the rabbit!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks soap gurl, I was going to take him to the vet next week to discuss desexing.  I'm not sure if he has been fixed or not, or how old he actually is, the owners thought he was about 3 months.  Then we will look at getting him a girlfriend.

Yes I have to pick him up, he tries to jump on my knee other wise and bangs his head on the table.  He is very needy, follows me every where, I have to shuffle around the house rather than step, so I dont stand on him! lol
It's all good, he is a real character gives us lots of laughs


----------



## Relle (Sep 23, 2011)

busymakinsoap! said:
			
		

> Haha Lynn, soap on the brain!  But yes the colours would be great, however we named him Nuget because of all the droppings he leaves, so would have to come up with a different scent!
> 
> Thanks for the offer Soapy Gurl, the only thing so far is he likes to stratch at my feet and legs while Im sitting and nibbles at my toes, and licks, not rough or aggressive, but annoying.  I read that I should squeel so he thinks it hurts me and then he might stop, I started today and it seems to be working a bit (the neighbours will think I'm going nuts).  Do you have any tips for this?
> He is a real attention seeker  :roll:



If the other people didn't want him in the first place I'd say they left him down the backyard without much attention. He probably just wants lots of cuddles and wants to let you know he's there. I've had buns for 25 yrs, so if you need any help just ask. BTW he's cute.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow, he is friendly!  He sounds adorable and knows that you saved him.  You are spoiling him, fresh herbs are such a good treat.  My bunnies love them, sadly I can't grow a thing and have to sneak off to the farmers market.

If he is only 3 months old his testicles might not have dropped.  You have to wait until that happens to get him fixed.  My knowledge is limited here since rescued rabbits are rarely young, people love them til they hit the teenage years.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 23, 2011)

Nuget is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I used to have a rabbit (Hazel) as a pet, she was such a sweet soul!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 23, 2011)

You can teach them lots of words. They are very smart. Jefferson would "kiss" on command and when I said "circus bunny" he would jump up on the logs outside. He knew "up". When I said "wheeeeee" he would do binkies. He understood "no" but quite often pretended he didn't. Many other words too.

I never had Jefferson castrated and unfortunately, he used to spray his favourite things with urine .... me and the dog especially, so I do recommend getting that done. 

The Language of Lagomorphs is where I learned to speak rabbit.   http://language.rabbitspeak.com/

I admit to being completely besotted.


----------



## saltydog (Sep 23, 2011)

He is adorable, busy!
Happy to hear he's going to have a great home. Sometimes I don't understand people. This is why I will never purchase a pet again.
Rescue is the way to go, God Bless, sounds like he's gonna fit right in


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 23, 2011)

What a cutie! Thank you for giving him a home.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 23, 2011)

I am loving that so many people have had bunnies as pets.  It warms my heart.  They seem popular in Australia.  Utah has gotten better over the last 12 years and our Humane Society does a great job now.  But it is rough going, rescue is a hard thing to do.

I am so happy for Nuget!  I have a feeling he is extra smart.   :wink:


----------



## AmyW (Sep 23, 2011)

Nuget is adorable. Good for you for rescuing him


----------



## Relle (Sep 23, 2011)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> You can teach them lots of words. They are very smart. Jefferson would "kiss" on command and when I said "circus bunny" he would jump up on the logs outside. He knew "up". When I said "wheeeeee" he would do binkies. He understood "no" but quite often pretended he didn't. Many other words too.
> 
> I never had Jefferson castrated and unfortunately, he used to spray his favourite things with urine .... me and the dog especially, so I do recommend getting that done.
> 
> ...



BG, I'm the head rabbit at our place but I think nobody told Ellie Bun this   . Besotted here with buns too. Sometimes I think they're too smart - think they have to be, seeing they are at the bottom of the food chain in the wild.


----------



## dOttY (Sep 24, 2011)

What a sweetie!

I'd love a bunny, but sadly Queensland don't allow rabbits to be kept as pets


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 24, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> BG, I'm the head rabbit at our place but I think nobody told Ellie Bun this   . Besotted here with buns too. Sometimes I think they're too smart - think they have to be, seeing they are at the bottom of the food chain in the wild.



Hehe, I'm sure Ellie Bun knows when it suits her.    I used to love it when Jefferson thumped the ground to warn me of danger (usually when an aeroplane was going over - big bird?) and then look over to me really worried that I wasn't running away.


----------



## Relle (Sep 24, 2011)

I think they like it when your near, Ellie hates screaming cockies, but the lawn mower doesn't worry her anymore, probably got use to it. The thumping is cute, I know they're scared but I love it anyway.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Sep 25, 2011)

Jenny your aeorplane comment has just helped me figure out why Nuget looks so sad when he is outside!

Some days he seemed fine, other days he always seemed to be sitting in his hutch and not going into the run, I thought he was lonely but today I watched him and every time a plane went over he freaked out and jumped back into his hutch.  We live on a flight path, and depending on the weather and the day they can be quite low and quite frequent, with today being a Sunday and the day after an All Blacks game they seem to be every 1/2 hour.

Poor Nuget!  I think he does think its a big bird   

And I am sooo surprised at how many Bunny lovers there are on here  

Also the scratching has stopped, I just said NO! a few times and then started to give him pats whenever he came up and he hasnt scratched or nibbled since.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Sep 25, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I just brought him inside, he's at my feet asleep - a day in the garden hiding from giant birds is exhausting  :wink:


----------



## AmyW (Sep 25, 2011)

Major cute overload!!!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 25, 2011)

He is so cute! I love the pic.


----------



## Relle (Sep 25, 2011)

One contented rabbit    and exhausted.

Its raining and cold here today and Ellie is inside, dh's friend is here and Ellie keeps throwing her ball with the bell in the air - guess who's not getting enough attention.


----------



## serfmunke (Sep 25, 2011)

I cannot wait to get me, I mean my daughter a bunny rabbit. I love them! I had one when I was little and miss their fuzzy little noses. :wink:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 25, 2011)

Now that's a relaxed and trusting bunny that feels safe.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG!  I just want to snuggle him and bury my face in his fur!


----------

